

Streamline is an I/O architecture for operating systems. - christianbryant
http://netstreamline.org/

======
christianbryant
Has anyone tried this out? The example you can download is on an Ubuntu
system, though an older one.

From the website:

Streamline is born out of research into high-performance network processing.
Our goal is to facilitate network processing at multi-gigabit rates on cheap
PC hardware. The approach we take is to (1) construct pipelines on demand for
each application, at runtime, from an extensible set of filters and to (2)
automatically optimize these paths to minimize transport overhead (copying,
context switching and cache pollution) while exploiting all available hardware
(such as peripheral cards or asymmetric cores). Streamline tasks are similar
to Unix pipelines; both are an example of stream computing.

